# BBC v. US?



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

I find it intriguing how some shows translate from UK to US well and others don't. I remember when they tried to bring the brilliant UK comedy Coupling to NBC. While the script was nearly identical (except that a 30 min. episode was cut to 22 min.) the NBC version was a disaster! It was like no one at NBC got the point of the original.

Now, SyFy has re-done Being Human, and the script is nearly identical again, but this time the result is so far superior to the original. The pacing, atmosphere, and acting is much better in the SyFy version.

How is it that the same script can be so different and why does it work in one case and fail in another?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

islesfan said:


> I find it intriguing how some shows translate from UK to US well and others don't. I remember when they tried to bring the brilliant UK comedy Coupling to NBC. While the script was nearly identical (except that a 30 min. episode was cut to 22 min.) the NBC version was a disaster! It was like no one at NBC got the point of the original.


Wasn't the original "Friends"?

Life on Mars was an interesting reimagination of a British show. These things are possible.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

islesfan said:


> I find it intriguing how some shows translate from UK to US well and others don't. I remember when they tried to bring the brilliant UK comedy Coupling to NBC. While the script was nearly identical (except that a 30 min. episode was cut to 22 min.) the NBC version was a disaster! It was like no one at NBC got the point of the original.
> 
> Now, SyFy has re-done Being Human, and the script is nearly identical again, but this time the result is so far superior to the original. The pacing, atmosphere, and acting is much better in the SyFy version.
> 
> How is it that the same script can be so different and why does it work in one case and fail in another?


It all depends on 2 factors. One is the creativity of the shows writer and the other depends on the actors chosen.

A show only pulls it off if it appeals to the audience it will be targeting.

You can have a great script but a crappy production that doesn't go over well. The exact opposite is also possible.


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2002)

Sanford and Son was much better than the brit show.


----------



## crabtrp (Sep 23, 2006)

Rob said:


> Sanford and Son was much better than the brit show.


Bollocks


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

I love Brit shows and hate BBCA they stopped showing alot of great shows Like Murder City, My Family, Mile High, The Inbetweeners. And countless other Brit shows. Now they primarily show the reality crap like Top Gear and Gordon Ramsey. Where is the second series of Ashes to Ashes the sequel to Life on Mars set in the 80's. Also why did they stop showing the UK versions of cops I really liked it. BBCA is not what it used to be. They used to have a comedy block on Friday night with clever UK shows. What happened to That. I know most UK shows have very short life spans but from what I understand My Family is still running new shows in the UK. Same with Gavin and Stacy. SO WTF BBCA GET YOUR ACT TOGETHER!! I have no need to see STNG on BBCA just filler IMO.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

BBC America used to have awesome mystery dramas as well. Like Prime Suspect, Second Sight, and several others I really liked. Those shows were my first introduction to Helen Mirren, Clive Owen, and many others. They used to show MI5 (Spooks), but they stopped carrying it as well.

OT - has anyone seen the new Sherlock Holmes done by PBS? Set in the present, with some interesting character changes. Not sure I if I liked it or not.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

BBCA has turned into the Star Trek channel.


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2002)

SayWhat? said:


> BBCA has turned into the Star Trek channel.


What's the connection to Great Britain again?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Obviously nobody is following the big reshuffling and cutbacks at the BBC over the past year. Ton's of bickering going on, union action, attacks between in-house drama operation which was cut 16% and the producers of outside independent producers. Cutbacks in radio and on line. Imported shows (from the U.S., Canada, and Australia) drastically cut.

What happens at the BBC is highly political. Here's speculation a year ago that led off the drama fight: Special Report: BBC Drama - Where Could the Axe Fall?. By October it went from speculation to comments like this:


> One independent producer I spoke to questioned why the BBC protects half of its drama output at all? Shows made in-house include five-times-a-week soap opera EastEnders and detective show Luther, which has just been re-commissioned for a 2nd series. "Surely (BBC drama controller) Ben Stephenson should have his annual drama budget and spend it with the best projects and the best companies?" he told me. "Why should BBC in-house get a special deal? What is the purpose of in-house? Most BBC staff are overpaid idle 'lifers who can't face the outside world."


We come by our mean and nasty politics honestly - we inherited from the Brits.

While the BBCA operates independently, sort of, it still depends on the production of shows in Britain, though not entirely BBC shows. It's all very complex, but because it isn't our politics it's all kind of fun to follow.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

The American "Life On Mars" was wretched until they diverged from a straight copying of the British scripts. Once it got it's own legs, it was MUCH more watchable (with the exception of the scene that showed the World Trade Center nearing completion - that was fantastic).

An American "Red Dwarf" pilot was pure excrement (never aired but I had a copy).

In general, US copies take dialog from the UK version but forget the context and therefore lose the cohesion that makes a good show.


----------



## MikeS. (Dec 4, 2010)

I prefer the BBC version of Being Human.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm liking the SyFy version of Being Human. While the plots so far have been very close to the original, I do like some of the changes that they have made (sister storyline). With Being Human, they do need to keep some of the original storyline as a background, but it does seem like they might be moving out into their own world, so to speak.

- Merg


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

Imo ch4's sHAmeless remake on showtime sucks but then again i have been a die hard uk shameless fan since the very start.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I haven't seen the UK version of Shameless, but I find the Showtime version quite entertaining. The cast is good and the setting is perfect.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

islesfan said:


> I find it intriguing how some shows translate from UK to US well and others don't. I remember when they tried to bring the brilliant UK comedy Coupling to NBC. While the script was nearly identical (except that a 30 min. episode was cut to 22 min.) the NBC version was a disaster! It was like no one at NBC got the point of the original.
> 
> Now, SyFy has re-done Being Human, and the script is nearly identical again, but this time the result is so far superior to the original. The pacing, atmosphere, and acting is much better in the SyFy version.
> 
> How is it that the same script can be so different and why does it work in one case and fail in another?


The US Coupling failed because the Actors and Actresses they chose for the US version were no good. No comedic timing at all.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

harsh said:


> I haven't seen the UK version of Shameless, but I find the Showtime version quite entertaining. The cast is good and the setting is perfect.


Agreed.

whoa, wait, did I just agree with Harsh?


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

The Merg said:


> I'm liking the SyFy version of Being Human. While the plots so far have been very close to the original, I do like some of the changes that they have made (sister storyline). With Being Human, they do need to keep some of the original storyline as a background, but it does seem like they might be moving out into their own world, so to speak.
> 
> - Merg


I just saw a commercial on BBCA for the new season of Being Human. So now what do I do? Follow both?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

armophob said:


> I just saw a commercial on BBCA for the new season of Being Human. So now what do I do? Follow both?


Yeah... I just heard about it too. I still have a bunch of episodes of the BBC version on my DVR as well, so I'm a little undecided as well. I think I might end up watching both.

- Merg


----------



## Art7220 (Feb 4, 2004)

Nobody likes Skins?


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Try watching the BBC version when it first out but just could not get into it. When I heard they were showing a remake on SyFy I gave it another try and for some reason I got into it.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

yosoyellobo said:


> Try watching the BBC version when it first out but just could not get into it. When I heard they were showing a remake on SyFy I gave it another try and for some reason I got into it.


Might be the British accent. Sometimes it is hard to get into a show when you are constantly struggling to interpret the dialog. You may have just made up my mind as well. Until SyFy introduces a half shark half man character.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

armophob said:


> You may have just made up my mind as well.


I have to say I continued watching both series and they seem to be splitting plots. Strange thing to keep with both. But so far I will.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Ok, I have kept up with both. I admit it. But now I am getting confused.


----------



## Kapeman (Dec 22, 2003)

For whatever reason, the programming direction at BBCA blows.

I truly miss the great Mystery Monday shows.

And would like to the as yet un-aired last 3 series of Murphy's Law.

I, too, am sick of the incessant re-runs of the same old reality shows.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Been workin for me just fine.

The BBCA version is (to my tastes) better as it blends in a comedic view to it's darkening material (like Buffy/Angel did).

The SyFy version has tweaked although nearly copied the Beeb's show but put it into a US context with more attractive actors/actresses.

Both are good for now. The BBCA version is a "season" ahead of the SyFy copy at present.

Don "who let the dogs out?" Bolton



armophob said:


> I just saw a commercial on BBCA for the new season of Being Human. So now what do I do? Follow both?


----------

